# Jacksonville Rail Fair



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a model train and railroad artifact Show and sale at the Prime Osborn Convention Center.

Feb 22nd 2014 9am-5pm.

Is anyone going?

It's been years since I've been to this show but think I will check it out.


----------



## dpotp (May 25, 2011)

I'll be there. It has been a good show for me in the past. 

Lou


----------

